# iBook et clic droit



## Mr. Pow ! (2 Décembre 2005)

Hello, je voudrais savoir comment faire un "clic droit" avec le trackpad. Oui c'est assez enervant d'avoir à maintenir Ctrl et je me dis que s'il y a 2 boutons sur le trackpad c'est pas pour rien ^^


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Décembre 2005)

Salut, 

Comment ça tu as 2 boutons sous le trackpad? ils ont changé ou quoi? :confusqed:

Le seul moyen que je connaisse est la touche Ctrl, ou alors une souris externe


----------



## nounours78 (2 Décembre 2005)

tu es sur d'avoir un mac avec £2 boutons sur le trackpad????


----------



## Mr. Pow ! (2 Décembre 2005)

Ben oui y'a bien deux boutons sur le trackpad non ? meme s'il ya pas de separation visuelle. Quand j'appuie sur le bouton c'est plus aigu que celui de gauche lol. Ahlala j'aimerai bien activer ce clic droit


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Décembre 2005)

Mr. Pow ! a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui y'a bien deux boutons sur le trackpad non ? meme s'il ya pas de separation visuelle. Quand j'appuie sur le bouton c'est plus aigu que celui de gauche lol. Ahlala j'aimerai bien activer ce clic droit











Non, sur l'iBook, il n'y a qu'un seul bouton large


----------



## Mr. Pow ! (2 Décembre 2005)

Ah si le gros bloc représente un seul et même bouton, quelle bétise ! c'est stupide d'utiliser autant de place pour UN seul bouton. Ca me parait évident d'en mettre deux, maintenir la touche Ctrl c'est agacant à force ! Je vois pas pk apple se prend la téte, ya tjs 2 boutons sur les PC portable. J'accepte l'originalité mais quand la  fonctionalité s'en va, c'est débile.


----------



## kisco (2 Décembre 2005)

2 possibilités, installer un de ces programmes :

sidetrack (shareware)
iScroll2 (gratuit)


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (2 Décembre 2005)

Ou simplement utiliser une souris avec 2 oreilles ...


----------



## chupastar (2 Décembre 2005)

Le mieux selon moi c'est d'utiliser one finger snap, qui te permet de faire un clic droit grâce à un clic "normal" prolongé.


----------



## tinibook (2 Décembre 2005)

Hello!

iScroll 2 est un super logiciel et le clic droit fonctionne à merveille sur mon "ancien" iBook


----------



## kertruc (2 Décembre 2005)

Euh... comment on fait un clic droit avec iScroll2 ?

Sinon, je pense que pas mal de monde trouve ça débile l'absence de bouton droit...
Mais avec les nouveaux Macintel... ??


----------



## darthfloflo (2 Décembre 2005)

ça marcherait aussi avec les powerbook le iscroll2 ?


----------



## chupastar (2 Décembre 2005)

Chez moi il ne marche pas le clic droit avec iScroll 2, qui normalement se fait en tapant avec deux doigts plutôt qu'un.


----------



## darthfloflo (2 Décembre 2005)

cela dit, je me suis habitué au trackpad avec un bouton...
Et pour les trucs ou j'ai vraiment besoin du clic dt, j'ai une souris usb avec 52 boutons  (elle fait un peu d'acné  )


----------



## tinibook (2 Décembre 2005)

Alors pour faire un click droit, tu vas dans Préférences Sytème, puis iScroll 2, puis Clicking, et dans l'onglet Click tu sélectionne Right Mouse Button et voilou ! 

Je ne l'ai pas encore testé sur mon PB pour l'instant...


----------



## chupastar (2 Décembre 2005)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour faire un click droit, tu vas dans Préférences Sytème, puis iScroll 2, puis Clicking, et dans l'onglet Click tu sélectionne Right Mouse Button et voilou !
> 
> Je ne l'ai pas encore testé sur mon PB pour l'instant...


Oui mais dans ce cas, la tape sur la zone sensible du trackpad, clic gauche par défaut, est remplacé par le clic droit. Or j'aime bien ce clic par le touché et je n'ai pas envie de le remplacer par un clic droit, idem pour la touche du trackpad.

Par contre, iScroll propose un clic droit activé lorsqu'on tape le trackpad avec deux doigts simultanément, mais ça n'a jamais marché chez moi...


----------



## tinibook (2 Décembre 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais dans ce cas, la tape sur la zone sensible du trackpad, clic gauche par défaut, est remplacé par le clic droit. Or j'aime bien ce clic par le touché et je n'ai pas envie de le remplacer par un clic droit, idem pour la touche du trackpad.
> 
> Par contre, iScroll propose un clic droit activé lorsqu'on tape le trackpad avec deux doigts simultanément, mais ça n'a jamais marché chez moi...



Euh, alors-là (j'avoue...) je comprends rien de rien! 

Chez moi la zone sensible du trackpad est en clic gauche et fonctionne en clic gauche 

C'est un peu bizarre ton histoire...


----------



## nicogala (2 Décembre 2005)

Free Focused Scroll combine les avantages d'iScroll2 et SideTrack pour le prix du premier... soit gratuit


----------



## darthfloflo (2 Décembre 2005)

ben on va essayer ça alors


----------



## chupastar (2 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Free Focused Scroll combine les avantages d'iScroll2 et SideTrack pour le prix du premier... soit gratuit



Ca a l'air d'être vraiment bien ce petit logiciel, seul problème: il ne veux pas s'installer sur mon iBook 12" 800 alors que celui-ci supporte très bien iScroll...


----------



## darthfloflo (2 Décembre 2005)

je veins d'installer, c'est très bon, surtout le défilement vertical ( en fait je me suis tellement habitué au ctrl-clic, que je ne fais meme plus attention...)


----------



## tyler_d (3 Décembre 2005)

je viens aussi de "tenter" de l'installer, et pour cela j'ai du supprimer iscroll2

quelle erreur !

non seulement ffscroll n'a pas vraiment fonctionner, mais pire, je ne peux plus utiliser le scroll vertical !!!

j'ai tenter de réinstaller iscroll2, et voici le message d'erreur :

*Your trackpad does not seem to support W-enhanced mode. This is a prerequisite for using iScroll2.*

hum hum ...

qu'est ce que àa veut dire ?

Pire (bis) : je n'ai plus accès à la fonction scrolling horizontal du panneaux de préf / souris !!!!

je coche la case, mais rien !!! quel enfer !

aidez moi svp !!! merci !

j'ai supprimer tout ce que j'ai pu trouver avec ffscroll via spotlight...


----------



## nicogala (3 Décembre 2005)

C'est sur quelle machine ? iBook 14" 1Ghz ?
Peut-être qu'un reset du trackpad ? Attends qd même d'autres avis...
Tu as supprimé tout ce qui a été installé à la même heure aussi ?


----------



## chupastar (3 Décembre 2005)

Pareil, j'ai réussit à installer ce logiciel en desinstallant iScroll, mais il ne fonctionne pas. Je n'ai pas encore essayé de réinstaller iScroll...


----------



## tyler_d (3 Décembre 2005)

bon je n'avais pas supprimé les préférences de la librairie du systéme (mais seulement de mon compte) ou un truc dans le genre.

bref, j'ai complétement supprimer ffscroll et réinstaller iscroll 2...

ouf...


----------



## .Steff (4 Décembre 2005)

Mr. Pow ! a dit:
			
		

> Ah si le gros bloc représente un seul et même bouton, quelle bétise ! c'est stupide d'utiliser autant de place pour UN seul bouton. Ca me parait évident d'en mettre deux, maintenir la touche Ctrl c'est agacant à force ! Je vois pas pk apple se prend la téte, ya tjs 2 boutons sur les PC portable. J'accepte l'originalité mais quand la  fonctionalité s'en va, c'est débile.



Halala les ravage des pc's...


----------



## darthfloflo (9 Décembre 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> je viens aussi de "tenter" de l'installer, et pour cela j'ai du supprimer iscroll2
> 
> quelle erreur !
> 
> ...


 

Autre remarque sur ffscroll :
mon bouton me fait qq raté, en ne prenant pas en compte le clic, ce qui m'énerve, mais à un point  

je sais pas encore si je vais le garder...


----------



## chupastar (9 Décembre 2005)

Moi je viens de réinstaller iScroll, il est bien mieux! (tout du moins il ne bug pas!)


----------

